# Sardines for dogs



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Mine have sardines 3-4 times a week. I mix water only tinned sardines with some good kibble and green beans. They love it, their coats are shiny and skin is good, and they have good solid poo. On the other nights I feed raw. They never have tummy upsets unless someone gives them something they're not used to. Dogs love fish and go nuts for it. 100% dried fish treats are also an irresistible snack for them, the only drawback is that they are more expensive and stinky than alternative treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh nice and I'll do the same thing too. Mix in with their kibble and add some green beans too.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I give Summit 1 sardine (Trader Joe's unsalted, packed in water) sometimes. He goes crazy!

I can't say for sure, but I'm hoping that Orijen's 195F cooking temperature doesn't harm the fish or fish oil in it. I think it's a great question.

But since we also know that many dogs fed Purina Dog Chow 30 years ago lived longer lives than our dogs do today, I wonder if we really know as much as we think we do.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, sardines are a high value treat here.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

Mine split a can of sardines packed in water every morning as part of their breakfast. It definitely isn't the cheapest way to get them fish oil, but I've convinced myself that it's more beneficial than a supplement, and they are absolutely crazy about them.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I split a can or two a week between my two.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Why didn't you (all) mention the "packed in water only" thing the *first* time we all discussed sardines? I had the sense not to give Griffin any of the more exotic types of sardines I sometimes eat (packed in mustard sauce or hot sauce). Well, he wouldn't have touched them anyway. Probably. But I gave him sardines packed in olive oil. I didn't give him the olive oil, but the sardines were coated with it.

I gave it to him more than once, too. I think I bought three cans just for Griffin after the last discussion of eggs and sardines. _Mea culpa_.

NewfieMom


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> Why didn't you (all) mention the "packed in water only" thing the *first* time we all discussed sardines? I had the sense not to give Griffin any of the more exotic types of sardines I sometimes eat (packed in mustard sauce or hot sauce). Well, he wouldn't have touched them anyway. Probably. But I gave him sardines packed in olive oil. I didn't give him the olive oil, but the sardines were coated with it.
> 
> I gave it to him more than once, too. I think I bought three cans just for Griffin after the last discussion of eggs and sardines. _Mea culpa_.
> 
> NewfieMom


The only reason I do water packed is to keep them trim (bear recently lost 8kg). If I only had Stormy I wouldn't be fussed about oil vs water because she is naturally lean, but to keep bear looking sexy I have to be careful. Because I buy in bulk they both end up with the same. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> I give Summit 1 sardine (Trader Joe's unsalted, packed in water) sometimes. He goes crazy!
> 
> I can't say for sure, but I'm hoping that Orijen's 195F cooking temperature doesn't harm the fish or fish oil in it. I think it's a great question.
> 
> But since we also know that many dogs fed Purina Dog Chow 30 years ago lived longer lives than our dogs do today, I wonder if we really know as much as we think we do.


SOOOOO true haha I fed my first golden Ginger Dog Chow her whole life. Yes she was over weight, and we did not know better back then. Yet she lived over 12 years with not one issue at all.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh quick question all...do you debone the sardines, or just give them as is?


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> Why didn't you (all) mention the "packed in water only" thing the *first* time we all discussed sardines? I had the sense not to give Griffin any of the more exotic types of sardines I sometimes eat (packed in mustard sauce or hot sauce). Well, he wouldn't have touched them anyway. Probably. But I gave him sardines packed in olive oil. I didn't give him the olive oil, but the sardines were coated with it.
> 
> I gave it to him more than once, too. I think I bought three cans just for Griffin after the last discussion of eggs and sardines. _Mea culpa_.
> 
> NewfieMom



I don't actually think it's a major problem to give sardines in oil so long as you aren't feeding a diet very high in other fats. When I run out of the usual, I often feed a drained can in olive oil from my own stash. Decent quality sardines in water tend to be less expensive than those of similar quality packed in oil, however, and they're also not as messy.



Melfice said:


> Oh quick question all...do you debone the sardines, or just give them as is?



As is. The bones have never been a problem.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Brisby gets a sardine every morning with her breakfast. I buy both packed in water or in olive oil...whatever is on sale when I stock up for her. She gets the entire sardine; bones, skin and all.

I also give her salmon oil and fish oil with her dinner every night. ( Orijen with cooked meat and veggies). She also gets glucosamine, curcumin & a bit of greens powder mixed with yogurt every day.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

My young gsd has sardines in oil a couple of times a week, they're really good for him (especially his coat) and he absolutely loves them! I usually mash them up really well and mix them in with his kibble. Sammy (my golden) does not like them at all though.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The Pack gets sardines in water at least three times a week - off days usually canned human grade salmon in water or green tripe. Tripe being their favorite.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Oh quick question all...do you debone the sardines, or just give them as is?


I do debone them. That issue is why I only give them to Summit occasionally. Since he's a growing large-breed puppy, I don't want to change the balance of calcium and phosphorus in his diet. What he's eating right now is working perfectly. Later, I'll give him sardines more often.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

HolDaisy said:


> Sammy (my golden) does not like them at all though.


I'll bet Sammy likes salmon! We give Summet a little fresh grilled or canned unsalted salmon more often than sardines, and he loves it!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> I'll bet Sammy likes salmon! We give Summet a little fresh grilled or canned unsalted salmon more often than sardines, and he loves it!


Haha you're spot on! He absolutely loves salmon as an occasional treat 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

Melfice said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone here feed their dogs sardines as part of their meal, or as a treat? Sardines packed in water only, and I hear it's very good for their coats and skin.
> 
> ...


Yes, you read that from people and companies that sell fish oil. People want to believe that supplementation is required so they latch on to those types of statements. If you come across a statement like that ask for back-up, you won't find any. When something is repeated over and over again it becomes fact on the internet. This is true of coconut oil, glucosamine & chondroitin, digestive enzymes, probiotics and the latest fad....frozen goat milk. The supplement business is one of the most fraudulent industries in the world. 

As more studies come out, it is becoming obvious that fish oil supplement is nearly useless for people and animals. 

The biggest problem with supplementing fish oil is that it is well known it depletes Vitamin E and that can be serious.

Sardines as a treat are great but not needed. If you use a good food, you don't have to added anything for Omega 3's.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rob S. said:


> Yes, you read that from people and companies that sell fish oil. People want to believe that supplementation is required so they latch on to those types of statements. If you come across a statement like that ask for back-up, you won't find any. When something is repeated over and over again it becomes fact on the internet. This is true of coconut oil, glucosamine & chondroitin, digestive enzymes, probiotics and the latest fad....frozen goat milk. The supplement business is one of the most fraudulent industries in the world.
> 
> As more studies come out, it is becoming obvious that fish oil supplement is nearly useless for people and animals.
> 
> ...


 Yes I have asked my vets and they all said the same thing. "Any good kibble/wet food is good enough. Your dogs don't need supplements"

As for the sardines, I'm looking to add a high valve treat to the list. I cook them steak and chicken (turkey too), and sardines seem like something they will love too! 

I won't be giving it to them more than a few times a week during training, or a nice treat.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

*So True!!*

My first Golden lived to be 14 years old and was fed anything that was on sale. She was always in good health and we never had any issues. 

Now I have a 3 month old Golden who (according to the breeder) must eat high end food called Taste of the Wild.

I have heard the Costco brand Kirkland is just as good!

What do the rest of you feed your goldens?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Kora2014 said:


> My first Golden lived to be 14 years old and was fed anything that was on sale. She was always in good health and we never had any issues.
> 
> Now I have a 3 month old Golden who (according to the breeder) must eat high end food called Taste of the Wild.
> 
> ...


I feed my Golden, Brittany and Pomeranian the following foods:

Farmina Grain-Free Wild Boar as their main dry kibble.
Fromm Lamb & Lentil
Orijen Six Fish and their Regional Red
Acana Wild Prairie and Pacifica

I'm going to try the new Acana Singles: Duck & Bartlett Pear, to give more protein options for my pups.

Most of their dry food kibble is Farmina, and I'm very happy with it. Also, I'm going to try their Lamb formula next.

This is not counting the wet food I use as a topper too.

For wet foods I like to use Nature's Logic, Wellness and Nature's Variety: Instinct wet canned foods.


----------

